# ferret vet liverpool



## SaZzY (Mar 4, 2009)

Does anyone know a good vet in/around Liverpool who will spay my ferret? I need her spaying 1. For her health and 2. Because im rescuing a friend for her and need her spayed first and im very worried she is lonely so want it doing asap. Iv phoned several vets and comments have ranged from "noone does ferrets anymore" and "its too complicated for the vet" to "its an extremely complicated operation so we dont do it, however we do over the gill jab twice a year for £60 each" :devil: The vet who usually sees my other pets is charging £90. I will pay this if I have to but it seems a bit expensive. Any help guys?


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

£90 isn't that expensive to be honest, before the crunch we used to get rescue discount which made the price of a routine spay £60, so I'd say £90 is very good!

Have you tried Village Vets Centre Ltd in Woolton?


----------



## SaZzY (Mar 4, 2009)

LoveForLizards said:


> £90 isn't that expensive to be honest, before the crunch we used to get rescue discount which made the price of a routine spay £60, so I'd say £90 is very good!
> 
> Have you tried Village Vets Centre Ltd in Woolton?


Yes jill jab only


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Ring Freshfields animal Rescue (0151 931 1604) and ask them which vets they use to spay their ferrets as Im sure the ones they use are very reasonable and esperianced. You could also travel to Rufford in Lancs as Im sure that our vets wouldnt charge £90


----------



## SaZzY (Mar 4, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> Ring Freshfields animal Rescue (0151 931 1604) and ask them which vets they use to spay their ferrets as Im sure the ones they use are very reasonable and esperianced. You could also travel to Rufford in Lancs as Im sure that our vets wouldnt charge £90


Thank you shell, someone else has suggested runcorn via PM so gotta be worth a go. :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Ive just checked out a ferret welfare site that gives a list of ferret savvy vets that neuter at a cheap price(some of the prices listed are as low as £25 for either sex), I think this is your nearest

Birch Veterinary Centre
21 Birch Road
Oxton
Wirral

0151 652 3284


----------



## SaZzY (Mar 4, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> Ive just checked out a ferret welfare site that gives a list of ferret savvy vets that neuter at a cheap price(some of the prices listed are as low as £25 for either sex), I think this is your nearest
> 
> Birch Veterinary Centre
> 21 Birch Road
> ...


Thanks :no1:


----------



## jediwarrior (Aug 30, 2008)

if you have a look on my forum ( in link below ) we have a list of good ferret vets in various parts. 90 pound is very expensive we pay 35 for spays at the rescue and that includes chipping


----------



## Frogmad (Nov 10, 2008)

you could try Hoylake Vets over the water on the wirral, following info from any-uk-vet

*Hoylake Veterinary Surgery
( Rob McNulty Ltd )
25a Market St
Hoylake
Wirral
Merseyside
CH47 2BG 
0151 632 5676*


*General information about this Surgery*
A friendly, personal service for owners and their pets.

We treat small animals, exotics and horses on the Wirral, and offer a 24 hour emergency service for our clients. 

We can also offer home visits if required. 



*Species treated*
This is an equine surgery treating horses and ponies, we also treat pets.
We have particular interest and experience in treating exotic species.
We have a particular interest and experience in the treatment of guinea pigs, rabbits, ferrets, parrots and cockatiels
We are happy to treat all small animals and exotic pets..
We treat indigenous wildlife.

Hope this helps!!​


----------

